# Представьте!



## jinxnao

Hello Friends. I could not understand what does the speaking guy gives as answer. He had a chance or not ? Is not this sentence confusing a bit? Can you explain the meanings of the Нет, представьте, довелось here separately. 
Но вам, видно, не довелось еще с ней поговорить?
 – Нет, представьте, довелось.


----------



## Vadim K

It means that the speaker has already had a conversation with the mentioned woman.

"_Нет, представьте_" here is the emotional expression which is used by the speaker in order to say that his interlocator is wrong with his doubts in this regard. (in the regard that the conversation between the speaker and the woman has already taken place).


----------



## ekaterina1

-I've managed to talk to her, although it may be a surprise for you.


----------



## Sobakus

Speaker A asks a question assuming speaker B to not have spoken with the woman. Speaker B denies this with _нет_, introduces expressive contrast with _представьте,_ unhappy with speaker A's suggestion, and then answers the question with _довелось._ The meaning of every word is literal.


----------



## jinxnao

Thank you . Can you tell me how do you get this meaning from this two words nyet and predstavite ? A little bit analysis will do me good as well.


----------



## jinxnao

nyet part is fine. 

But predstavte is not  clear. What does it mean literally?


----------



## Sobakus

It's the Imperative Plural of the verb _представить_ "to imagine".


----------



## Vadim K

jinxnao said:


> But predstavte is not  clear. What does it mean literally?



This verb literally means "imagine".


----------



## jinxnao

so why does he utter  such an imperative expression  as  "imagine "?
Can you give the meaning with different words ? 
No (you are wrong )[ imagine ???? ] I had a chance...


----------



## jinxnao

sobakus you had said above he was unhappy with the other guy's  assumption true? So is predstavte used here to give just a feeling a negative one especially?  or have a logic on its own separately ?


----------



## Sobakus

jinxnao said:


> so why does he utter  such an imperative expression  as  "imagine "?
> Can you give the meaning with different words ?
> No (you are wrong )[ imagine ???? ] I had a chance...


Speaker A imagines speaker B to not have spoken with the woman. Speaker B is offended and rhetorically asks speaker A to imagine it for once: "Why? Is it too hard to imagine?" Its tone is rhetorically-familiar, maybe a bit taunting.


----------



## jinxnao

say predstavte! means awe or disappointment in your mind or feelings true?


----------



## jinxnao

ah thanks to you three . Especially Sobakus. I now got what you explained of. Thanks . Spasibo i mnoga.


----------



## Maroseika

jinxnao said:


> say predstavte! means awe or disappointment in your mind or feelings true?


*Представьте (представьте себе)* is used when introducing something improbable. As they sing in the nursery rhymes:
В траве сидел кузнечик, в траве сидел кузнечик,
Совсем как огуречик, зелененький он был.
Представьте себе,  представьте себе,
Совсем как огуречик.
Представьте себе, представьте себе,
Зелененький он был.

Since his interlocutor was sure he has not met her, the fact that he did meet her sounded improbable for him, hence - представьте.


----------



## Sobakus

Maroseika said:


> *Представьте (представьте себе)* is used when introducing something improbable.


But when used rhetorically, as in this song or in the OP, the meaning is exactly the opposite: "duh, who would have imagined!", i.e. "no surprise there".


----------



## Maroseika

Sobakus said:


> But when used rhetorically, as in this song or in the OP, the meaning is exactly the opposite: "duh, who would have imagined!", i.e. "no surprise there".


Well, I meant - seems improbable to the interlocutor. Therefore he needs some fantasy to believe in this fact.


----------



## Sobakus

Maroseika said:


> Well, I meant - seems improbable to the interlocutor. Therefore he needs some fantasy to believe in this fact.


Right, I wanted to clarify this since the straightforward meaning actually expresses the speaker's surprise: «Предста́вь, я вчера́ ро́зового единоро́га ви́дел!»


----------



## jinxnao

Amazing guys you are thanks dudes..


----------

